# Hello!



## Erin (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi, I'm Erin! 

I'm not a composer, but I'm saying hello anyhow. I played the viola for 10 years if that counts for anything. I'm a graphic design student, actually. I was inspired to do a new site theme and logo for Frederick. You can all have a look, go change your theme to VI_Control. I think it's lovely! 

-Cheers


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for your help Erin and welcome to VI!

For those who want to understand how to check out the different templates, scroll down to the bottom of any page in VI Control to the left bottom (right above the clock):






subCanvas is the forum default. To check out the others, click and a drop down menu will appear. 





Swiftblue is the original VI Control Forum color before the big upgrade. We weren't able to implement it until some of the imagesets were done. Erin helped out with that as well.





This is the forum template Erin is talking about. Check it out!


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Erin & thanks for your help! It was really nice to see our original Swift Blue back.


----------



## Erin (Apr 22, 2006)

You guys really like the Swiftblue? It just seems so generic, plain, and ... blue. LOL


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 22, 2006)

Definitely blue - LOL.  It was our original template though for over a year and it became known as "VI blue" and we were called the "blue forum".  

BTW - I really liked the logo you did on the VI Control template. I used to have a typesetting/graphics business for a number of years and have done plenty of logos - all pre-computer graphics though - argh! lots of work...


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Erin,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Ed (Apr 27, 2006)

Erin @ Sat Apr 22 said:


> You guys really like the Swiftblue? It just seems so generic, plain, and ... blue. LOL



Yea I prefer it, becuase its just so much easier to read. The new one looks nice though and maybe Im just resistent to change :D


----------



## Ed (Apr 27, 2006)

Chrislight @ Sat Apr 22 said:


> It was our original template though for over a year and it became known as "VI blue" and we were called the "blue forum".



Well, they kinda had to talk in code or else the mods would nuke their posts and censor the links with "*****" astrikks


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Erin, I like the new VI-Control. Its easy to look and has a more "calming effect" and mature feel than the baby blue. 
It surely will inspire composers to make better music. :wink: 

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 27, 2006)

Welcome Erin! And thanks for your work!  

I'm going to try out this VIControl style for a while. It definitely looks cool. It's hard to beat SubCanvas for being easy to read though. Hmmm . . . style vs comfort . . . how many times have I battled between those two choices!  

- Mike Greene


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm sorry but nothing beats subcanvas.


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 27, 2006)

You're right. I had to switch back. Subcanvas may not have the coolest, cutting edge look, but it's a lot easier to see what's going on.

- Mike Greene


----------



## ComposerDude (Apr 27, 2006)

With apologies to Erin who did a very cool new design, I had to switch back to subCanvas for readability. Is there any way at least to import Erin's great VI Control logo into subCanvas?


----------



## Erin (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey gang.

I made the logo work with the subCanvas theme, temporarily. A setback to themes like subCanvas, Appalachia, blueSilver, eMjay, and subVereor is that they are all 'child themes' of the default phpbb subSilver theme. This means that while they have their own color settings, they draw on their images from the same directory, the subSilver directory. 

Themes like SwiftBlue and the VI_Control theme I designed are similar to subSilver, but they have their own independant image sets.

To make the logo look good on the subCanvas blue theme, I gave it a small blue outline and a transparent background. On the white backgrounds of some of the other themes, however, you see that jagged blue outline.

Since everyone likes the blue so much, I can design a new Blue_VI theme that is similar to subCanvas in colors, but is clean like the VI_Control theme and has the custom image set as well. :wink:


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Erin,

Thanks for the work you are doing on transferring the logo to our other templates. :smile: The logo on the Swift Blue looks great! 

The custom sub-canvas template sounds good. Frederick will be getting hold of you regarding that.


----------



## ComposerDude (Apr 28, 2006)

Erin, generally user interfaces are easier to read with black characters on a white background than with white characters on a black background.

This may be part of the reason why subCanvas is more readable -- it has black characters on a light blue background, and maintains a fairly high contrast.

Also, if you're redesigning the layout... the old VI site had a cool "telescoping" feature for quoting other posts that (to me) seemed easier to follow the "who posted what" than with the current version. I wonder if we could get that back (if others agree that this would be good).

Thanks for helping VI look its best!

-Peter


----------

